# Holy Crap !



## onecatahula (Oct 31, 2015)

(not mine) 
(if it were, I don't think I'd be married)

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/bik/5284237655.html


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2015)

onecatahula said:


> (not mine)
> (if it were, I don't think I'd be married)
> 
> http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/bik/5284237655.html




And everyone would think you're totally out of your mind!  I'll quote Dale Alan. "What's the point."


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2015)

You are half right. "Crap".


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2015)

That's fordmike65s house!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 31, 2015)

Why does he keep them all lined up like that? Doesn't he know you can store a lot more bikes in that space if you just heap them up in a pile?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Why does he keep them all lined up like that? Doesn't he know you can store a lot more bikes in that space if you just heap them up in a pile?




Because he rides them all and has to have easy access for his daily ride choice.


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2015)

You found Dave's stash !! I see he has the cardboard hidden.


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2015)

My kind of yard but he must of taken all the tanks off to keep them out of the weather.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That's fordmike65s house!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




A$$.


----------

